# Fusion-io Demonstrates $19,000 640GB SSD PCI-e Device



## malware (Oct 10, 2007)

Fusion-io has presented a massively fast and big solid-state flash hard drive (SSD) on a PCI-Express x4 card at the Demofall 07 conference in San Diego. Fusion is promising sustained data rates of 800Mb/sec for reading and 600Mb/sec for writing. The company plans to start releasing the cards at 80GB and will scale to 320 and 640GB. Supported operating systems include Linux Red Hat AS4.0, Windows Vista and Windows XP. All this performance comes with a certain price, the 640GB ioDrive will cost $19,000 USD when releasein in Q1 2008.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 10, 2007)

So basically just a big raid array made of flash memory and a controller on board.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 10, 2007)

that seems to be 10x64gb ram chips with another 1 for??,maybe a smaller one cache or summat.

bloody gorgeous,i wish i had $19k to blow.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 10, 2007)

Only $19,000 for a 640GB SSD.  Wow what a deal ! 

For that kind of money you could buy 180 500GB 7200 rpm hard drivers for a grand total of about 90TB

I think I'll wait until they are about $100.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 10, 2007)

if i had 19k to blow i wouldnt blow it on that ...


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone notice this chick has hairy fingers (look at her thumb)


yeah i point out the obvious 


thats way too much money for a "drive"...


----------



## pead929 (Oct 10, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> if i had 19k to blow i wouldnt blow it on that ...



would you blow it on blow and high class escorts?



joinmeindeath417 said:


> anyone notice this chick has hairy fingers (look at her thumb)



would that really stop you?! lol

Honestly thats too much money on anything short of a super computer processor.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 10, 2007)

methinks they just photoshoppied a hand holding the card over a background pic of a hot lass


----------



## Ser-J (Oct 10, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> if i had 19k to blow i wouldnt blow it on that ...



if i had a million i still wouldn't blow 19k on this, ridicules price.......:shadedshu but probably just there for more attention


----------



## R_1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great price


----------



## Steevo (Oct 10, 2007)

Depends on your application.



Take the price of a server system that has the same amount of storage, in SAS drives, RAID controllers, and given failure rate, you have a device that provides higher performance, with no moving parts, and is much smaller and uses less energy?



Go price a set of 3 SAS drives, a RAID controller, and take into account that three drives will hold only as much as two drives when in RAID 5. So multiply that by however many setups it takes to reach 640GB, plus how many server rack systems to hold the drives. Plus energy to run the drives, boards, cards, and cooling.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822116156

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16816151008


So 8 drives in RAID 5 511GB of storage. $6519.00


If you have 200 employees waiting 10 seconds each per request, at 6 requests per day, that is a minute of lost productivity, per employee per day, and at a mean const of .24 per minute and a assumed work year of 330 days per employee you have a loss of $17,280.00 for the year due to the wait.



So considering all the above, it is well worth it. If you need it.


----------



## JoJoe (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll take 3.


----------



## DaJMasta (Oct 10, 2007)

The part about a large flash drive is nice..... but that bandwidth is insane.


You'd have to spend a hell of a lot on an array to get 800 MB/s read 600 MB/s write and i'll bet the seek times on this are less than 10% of what it would be on a huge disk array like that.


----------



## killatia (Oct 10, 2007)

get me a 64 gig model for pci-express 1 slot then i'll think about it.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

Steevo said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822116156
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16816151008
> 
> ...


Yep, I wish my dad was still  working in the high up tech market......I would soooo have one of these.

You should of seen the stuff I had as a kid to play with.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh yeah! Definitely a great pairing for the 4P/QC server in my dreams. Server and desktop virtual machines as far as the eye can see. 500 internal users and another 1000 hitting our website? I laugh in a maniacal fashion!! Lighting and fire raining down from the sky, I will control absolutely!

But back in reality, the place I work at has about 20 employees and 10 external. We have two 2P/SC servers. Yeah.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 10, 2007)

I like your thinking.


----------



## mcloughj (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah the price is insane but it'll come down and the capacity will go up (and maybe the speed) so things looks good 5 years down the line!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 10, 2007)

DaJMasta said:


> The part about a large flash drive is nice..... but that bandwidth is insane.
> 
> 
> You'd have to spend a hell of a lot on an array to get 800 MB/s read 600 MB/s write and i'll bet the seek times on this are less than 10% of what it would be on a huge disk array like that.



It's 800Mb/s, not MB/s.....  (800*10^6/8/1024/1024= ~95MB/s read, ~71.5MB/s write)


----------



## TXcharger (Oct 11, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Yep, I wish my dad was still  working in the high up tech market......I would soooo have one of these.
> 
> You should of seen the stuff I had as a kid to play with.



a commodore 64!!!


is really neat-o! what kind a chip you got in there? a dorito?!


----------



## R_1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think that there still will be a need of RAID1 in servers. This flash memory is not stone reliable. Look what is happening with SD cards. I have lost pictures and files on such cards due to memory error.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 11, 2007)

malware said:


> Fusion-io has presented a massively fast and big solid-state flash hard drive (SSD) on a PCI-Express x4 card at the Demofall 07 conference in San Diego. Fusion is promising sustained data rates of 800Mb/sec for reading and 600Mb/sec for writing. The company plans to start releasing the cards at 80GB and will scale to 320 and 640GB. Supported operating systems include Linux Red Hat AS4.0, Windows Vista and Windows XP. All this performance comes with a certain price, the 640GB ioDrive will cost $19,000 USD when releasein in Q1 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For 19000 bucks, you can buy 6 of the fastest WD Raptors and strip them up on a RAID 0 array, so that's 6 x 300 = 1200 MB/s theoritically. All this for less than 20% of 19000.


----------



## effmaster (Oct 11, 2007)

I wonder what the pricing of the 80GB and 320 GB versions will be.


If their wise they will releqse the 32GB version for less than $300


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 11, 2007)

DaJMasta said:


> The part about a large flash drive is nice..... but that bandwidth is insane.
> 
> 
> You'd have to spend a hell of a lot on an array to get 800 MB/s read 600 MB/s write and i'll bet the seek times on this are less than 10% of what it would be on a huge disk array like that.



Arnt the seek times nil (almost zero)?
Flash memory is like ram, its direct access. Shouldnt that mean that the latency is the amount of time the memory is on/off to correctly store/retrieve data without corruption or error?


----------



## Weer (Oct 11, 2007)

btarunr said:


> For 19000 bucks, you can buy 6 of the fastest WD Raptors and strip them up on a RAID 0 array, so that's 6 x 300 = 1200 MB/s theoritically. All this for less than 20% of 19000.



Actually, it would be more like 60, not 6.
And an SSD is FAR faster than a Raptor. There is no comparison.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 11, 2007)

Weer said:


> Actually, it would be more like 60, not 6.
> And an SSD is FAR faster than a Raptor. There is no comparison.



Nyaaah, it all boils down to the peak transfer rate. This devices gives a peak transfer-rate of 800 MB/s. Now compare this with a SATA II RAID 0 array of four drives, that will have a theoritical bandwidth of 1200 MB/s.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 11, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Nyaaah, it all boils down to the peak transfer rate. This devices gives a peak transfer-rate of 800 MB/s. Now compare this with a SATA II RAID 0 array of four drives, that will have a theoritical bandwidth of 1200 MB/s.







http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26630&highlight=HDTach




300Mbps is burst rate, no single drive can sustain that speed. You have been fooled by marketing.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 11, 2007)

That thing is so little, its awesome. Id definitely have one, but not with my own 19k, it would be someone elses ::haha::


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 11, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> That thing is so little, its awesome. Id definitely have one, but not with my own 19k, it would be someone elses ::haha::



i'd spend 19k on her hand...and make her cut off her hairy thumb and i'd spend a few dollars on the card


----------



## Disparia (Oct 11, 2007)

The Fusion-io (and most SSD in general) = all-around great performance. Sequential/random reads/writes at various block sizes - it's all good.

With mechanical drives and RAID you can tune for one thing usually at the expense of another. Number of drives, stripe size, RAID level, the drive itself (cache, rpm, etc), and the sizes of the files, the controller being used, and so on, all play a part in performance.

My point being... you could build an array with mechanical disks for sequential speed meeting or even exceeding the Fusion-io, but only in that situation.


----------



## harrisonford (Oct 12, 2007)

*Did anyone see the online Video?*

Please look at the online video, the card can process over 100,000 request per second, this is for use in replacing 1000's of hard drives to feed one server in high volume request websites or companies file servers. To lazy to find the link. So work at it a little, lmao 

The average maxium hard drive I/O request is about 100 per hard drive, designed to over come the hard drive bottle neck. not for morons at home.

This will descrease SAN's and etc or other array's of disks to feed a single server.

So the m@r@n that did not understand high I/O output, rethink your use of this device.

And look at fusion-io website, please flame me!!!!! lmao


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 12, 2007)

harrisonford said:


> Please look at the online video, the card can process over 100,000 request per second, this is for use in replacing 1000's of hard drives to feed one server in high volume request websites or companies file servers. To lazy to find the link. So work at it a little, lmao
> 
> The average maxium hard drive I/O request is about 100 per hard drive, designed to over come the hard drive bottle neck. not for morons at home.
> 
> ...



Insulting people is a great way to get an infraction, especially on your first post.
If you needed to do it in order to properly form an arguement you are a sad individual.

Nice forum name btw 

As for "high I/O output", awesome literary redundancy there. Input Output Output ftw!


----------



## harrisonford (Oct 12, 2007)

the was to point the sad fact that people degraded a product before they understood such a great product that moves technology ahead 5 years this minute.

This is not for home user, and was not intended for that use, everyone degraded, not that I really care, I actually spent the time to understand the product, did you?


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 12, 2007)

harrisonford said:


> the was to point the sad fact that people degraded a product before they understood such a great product that moves technology ahead 5 years this minute.
> 
> This is not for home user, and was not intended for that use, everyone degraded, not that I really care, I actually spent the time to understand the product, did you?



Whats to understand?
Its just a hard drive using a different medium.

To say that everyone degraded the product is just a good way of saying that you didnt read what people posted, since not everyone said the product was bad, and several people in fact did point out the good points of the device over existing technology.

Just because its not intended for home users doesnt mean it wont be used by them. Look at SCSI drives for example. And Fusionio's CTO even stated “If you were crazy enough, you could use this in a high end game machine.”


----------



## Disparia (Oct 12, 2007)

Mr Ford, please do a 4th Indiana Jones movie!


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 12, 2007)

For $19,000 , I could get a new Jeep Wrangler and go 4x4ing with DaMulta at his moon base every weekend.


----------



## Johnux (Nov 29, 2008)

I saw a demo for these drives at Linux World this year in SF. Despite having the most attractive employees, a hard drive bull riding competition, and a loud PA, they had proof of the incredible speed and reliability by means of a Stargate SG-1 demo. They played every episode of Stargate SG-1 (200 episodes) of DVD quality all off of 1 Fusion-IO SSD drive, simultaneously. I spoke with their rep a couple of times at the expo and the company confidently convinced me that SSD is worth having. I will be likely setting these completely silent, fast, and reliable drives up in a recording studio within a year.


----------



## Johnux (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is a picture of the episodes. Sorry my camera phone sucks.


----------



## Binge (Nov 29, 2008)

That babe is cute, the SSD is alright.


----------



## Johnux (Nov 29, 2008)

Despite my dorky mug, here is another pic of the display with one of their cute show girls.


----------



## Sergey Petrenko (Jul 22, 2010)

Where can one buy the Fusion IO Drive in Europe? We are based in the France and then only places I found were

SSDeurope.com

and

http://www.ssdisk.eu 

The ioDrive wasn't too expensive .. eur 2900 for 119.000 IOPS, but wanted to check if prices are alright or you know another company who sells them? 

IBM and HP I think have them too, but they tend to be expensive...

Thanks

Sergey...


----------

